# Elemtar-Lederverarbeitung



## Baeckstaeb (20. August 2007)

Hey Leute, hier ist die ecke wo man sich über Elementar-Lederverarbeitung austauscht


----------



## Psytis (20. September 2007)

Was soll man zu Elementarleder sagen??
Is ja net schlecht, aber irgendwie hat blizz da wohl die sockel vergessen.


----------



## Jagdos (28. September 2007)

Psytis schrieb:


> Was soll man zu Elementarleder sagen??
> Is ja net schlecht, aber irgendwie hat blizz da wohl die sockel vergessen.




Ja und eine Verarbeitung bekommt man nur mit Skill 375 in sengender Schlucht bei 63,75.
Dort bekommt man auch noch andere rezepte für Elementarlederverarbeitung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2007)

helm des feuers zb ist super^^


----------



## Nudl (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich werd mir demnächst das Erstschlagset zam basteln mats für brust hab ich schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (8 Schweres Knotenhautleder, 6 Urmacht, 2 Urnether  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igäl (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich war zuerst auch begeistert vom Helm des Feuers, jedoch hat sich das jetzt langsam relativiert. Zum einen sind die Kosten an Zeit und Gold für die Mats relativ hoch, zum anderen bekommt man einen beinahe gleichwertigen Kopfputz als Questbelohnung in der sengenden Schlucht. Ich bin allerdings sehr an Meinungen interessiert, wie ihr das ganze einschätzt. Hier eine kurze Übersicht:

Herstellung: Helm des Feuers
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=8348
118 Armor, 17 Agi, 10 Sta, 5 Feuerresi, Benutzen -> ugf. 300 dmg
Benötigt 40 x dickes Leder, 8 x Herz des Feuers, 4 x Erdenkern, 2 x Dicker Balg, 4 x schwerer Seidenfaden

Vergleich mit Lordrechelm:
+ 5 Armor mehr
+ 1 Agility mehr
+ 5 Feuerwiderstand mehr
+ ~ 300 Schaden bei Benutzung (Fähigkeit hat allerdings 15 Minuten cooldown)

- ~ 3 Stunden mehr Zeitaufwand
- ~ 40 Gold teurer
- 3 Spirit

Herz des Feuers kostet im AH auf Alexstrasza etwa 4-6 Gold pro Stück, Erdenkerne durchschnittlich 7-9 Gold.
Als 50iger kann man die Herzen des Feuers in der sengenden Schlucht in einem vernünftigen Zeitrahmen farmen. Bis anhin hatte ich jedoch nicht das Glück, das mir ein Mob in meiner Reichweite einen Erdenkern gedroppt hätte. Das heisst, dass ich die kaufen müsste, was ein Aufwand von ungefähr 30-40 Gold wäre. Das Leder und die Bälge farmt man in einer halben Stunde.

Alles in Allem also etwa 5-6 Stunden Zeitaufwand fürs Farmen und 40 Gold für die Erdenkerne.

Questbelohnung: Lordrechelm
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10741
113 Armor, 16 Agi, 10 Sta, 3 Spirit

Vergleich mit Helm des Feuers
+ 3 Spirit mehr
+ ~ 3 Stunden weniger Zeitaufwand
+ ~ 40 Gold günstiger

- 5 Armor weniger
- 1 Agility weniger
- 5 Feuerwiderstand weniger
- keine ~300 Schaden bei Benutzung

(Vorsicht Spoiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Dieser Helm bekommt man als Belohnung für eine Questreihe, angefangen beim Quest "Suntarasteine" in der sengenden Schlucht. Die Quest findet man bei den Zwergengeologen im Westen. Da liegt n halbtoter Zwerg am Boden, den man begleiten muss. Bei der letzten Quest muss man zwei 52iger Elite töten. Danach ist der Helm eine der drei Belohnungen.

Die Questreihe benötigt ein paar Minuten an Zeitaufwand, da man nach der Begleitquest zuerst nach IF reisen muss, dann wieder zurück, dann muss man an einigen Elitemobs vorbei um einen Altar zu aktivieren, danach in den grossen Schacht steigen und die beiden grossen Elite verprügeln, was man nur in einer Gruppe bewerkstelligen kann. Zum Schluss hat man dann den Helm und ungefähr 3 Gold verdient. Der Zeitaufwand würd ich auf ungefähr zwei Stunden schätzen, wenn man schnell eine gute Gruppe findet.


Meine Frage an euch: Lohnt sich das?

Herzliche Grüsse
Igäl


----------



## Aijra (1. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm .. wenn du genug Gold hast für die Mats zum kaufen / oder du farmst sie dir...dann würde es sich für nen PvP-Twink lohnen ^^
Aber im "low level" lohnt es sich noch nicht viel Gold für Mats / Rüssis auszugeben , da man sie nach einer gewissen Zeit sowieso nicht mehr brauchen kann...
Daher würde ich dir ( meine Meinung ) die Q-Reihe empfehlen.


MfG


----------



## Tergenna (23. Januar 2008)

Ich dachte, man braucht diese Erdenkerne, Herzen des Feuers, Wasserkugeln und Windatemdinger nur um die erste Quest zu erfüllen. Ich war geschockt, als ich die ersten Muster gelernt habe und dann gesehen hab, dass ich noch mehr farmen muss. Aber Elementar ist nun mal am besten für Schurken.
Pech, aber es ist die Mühe wert.


----------



## ZackBumm (10. April 2008)

omen des Windes ist bei uns unbezahlbar.
bin jetzt 45 und schaue mal ob ich die Mats für die Spezialisierung zusammne bekomme,
Das feuer habe ich von dem Elite in der Burg angor.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (24. April 2008)

Nehmt das mit der Spezialisierung nicht zu ernst, denn beim Lederer hat Blizzard das ab BC irgendwie einschalfen lassen. Ihr könnt zwar mit Skill 375 ein Set basteln das Abhängig von der Spezialisierung ist, aber von der Qualität so schlecht ist dass es sich nicht lohnt. Man bekommt schneller und einfacher Items für Hero Marken als dass man die Mats farmt.


----------



## ottone (30. April 2008)

hab die sache von anfang an durchgezogen und mit viel mühe und gold die mats besorgt. die mühe lohnt sich finanziel weil mann den helm des feuers echt gut im ah versteigern kann ( geht mit dem erstschlagset leider nicht - beim aufheben gebunden) das set selbst ist fürn schwertschurken topp! allerdings wie schon vor mir erwähnt: mindestens ein sockel pro teil wäre super, um in kombi mit anderen sets (die des gladiators)die metasockelanforderungen zu erfüllen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdax (30. April 2008)

das erstschlagset ist nicht nur für einen schurken genial, sondern auch für einen feraldruiden*g* hab mir schon vor ewigkeiten das set erstellt und renne immer noch damit rum. auch wenn ich kara, za, gruul war... nicht wirklich was dabei für mich.

und was die sockel anbetrifft, könnten ruhig wenigstens in die brust 2 und in den gürtel und armschienen jeweils eine reinbasteln

greez


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. April 2008)

andere skillung wähen und dann umskillen? war glaub mit stammeslederer deutlich billiger,


----------



## RoyKeane (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo

ich hab mir den Helm des Feuers nur hergestellt, um meinen skill zu erhöhen, und trage lieber die Ebenholzmaske aus dem Rabenholdt Quest. Der Helm ging im AH aber für knappe 100g weg, es hatt sich also trotz Einkauf von ElementarMats irgendwie gelohnt. 

Gamaschen des Schwarzen Sturms sind leider gebunden, aber auch nicht mein Ding gewesen. (Teufelssauriergamaschen und Hände) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin gespannt was noch kommt trotzallem.

MfG vom Schurken


----------

